# استراحة الحصن > العاب الحانة >  جاوب اول .وبعدين اسأل.

## مجروح من الدنيا

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

حبيت اعرض عليكم هذا الموضوع وان شاء الله يعجبكم .. واتمنى التفاعل بين الاعضاء


... الفكره هي انــــــــا بحط سؤال واللي وراي بيجاوب ويكتب سؤال للي بعده وهكذا 

واتمنى التفاعل من الكل مو يدخل ويقرأ الموضوع

اذا دخلت جاوب على سؤال العضو اللي قبلك وحط سؤال الله يسعدك
للبعدك ..اوكي؟؟ فهمتوا ياحلوين ياشطاااار ؟؟؟ 


طيب.... السؤال هو ..

كيف تواسي نفسك اذا حسيت بالتواجد بين الجميع من اقارب او اصدقاء .. ولكن الاحساس بداخلك انك عايش 

بمفردك ..؟؟**تحياتي**نسيم*

----------


## تاج النساء

بحكي مع حبيبي
كيف بتساعد من هو حزين؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بوقف معاه حتى لو بكلمه 

شو بتتمنى يصير اشي في بالك ؟

----------


## تاج النساء

بتمنى اخلص جامعة ع خير واتسهل من دار اهلي
شو طموحك؟؟

----------


## مجروح من الدنيا

طموحي مو كتير اتحسن من الي انا فيه هلا...

شو بتحس لما حد يظلمك شو تعمل ؟؟؟

----------


## تاج النساء

بدعس عليه
كيف بتاخذ حقك

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بكل الطرق بس بأدب 


شو بتعمل لو حدا طنشك ؟

----------


## تاج النساء

بطنشه
شو بتعمل لو اتغير عليك اعز صديق

----------


## تحية عسكريه

الله يسامحه بس بحاسبه بطريقتي 

شو بتعمل لو حاسيت الناس بتتحداك ؟

----------


## تاج النساء

بتحداهم بس يكون مفهوم شو بدهم بالتحدي ولوين بوصل
مين اغلى الناس عندك؟؟

----------


## المتميزة

اكيد والداي وما في حد غيرهم 
اول حرف من اسم شخص تحبه ؟

----------


## تاج النساء

ب
اسم بتحبه كتير؟؟

----------


## المتميزة

اسما
اسم اغنية تحبها كثير ؟؟

----------


## تاج النساء

غلاك
مبسوط بمكانك؟؟

----------


## ماجد الكويكبي

*    يعنى مو كثير
                                                    أفضل   مكان تحب تذهب اليه؟*

----------


## شمعة امل

البحر
عندك امل بالحياة؟

----------


## ماجد الكويكبي

*        أكيد
                                            أفضل برنامج تتابع؟*

----------


## تاج النساء

اخر من يعلم
اول شي بتعمله بس تصحى من النوم

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بقرا الجريدة او اقعد عالنت 

شو ببتتمنى من حبيبك ؟

----------


## كيـــــآن.....آنســـآن

*مافي حبيبه حتى اتمنى

شو بتعمل؟؟*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

قاعد عالنت 

ليش ما تحب؟

----------


## تاج النساء

لأ بحب
شو بتسوي قاعد؟؟

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

اعد برد على الموضوع

وين كنت ابل ما تدخل على النت؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

كنت براجع حساباتي 

شو أكثر اشي بستفزك ؟

----------


## d.beckham

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## العالي عالي

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تحية عسكريه
					

كنت براجع حساباتي 


*


> *شو أكثر اشي بستفزك ؟*





*لما واحد يكون زعلاني مني وما يحكي*

----------


## تاج النساء

لما يبعد عني وما يسأل لانه بدو ينسى
شو اكتر شي بظل في بالك؟؟

----------


## عاشقة ريان

كم يوم حتى اخلص من الدنيا 
شو تعمل لو حكالك واحد انت اناني ؟

----------


## anoucha

خليه يفكر انو انا اناني المهمكيف بشوف حالي
شو هي اكلتك المفضلة

----------


## عاشقة ريان

الكبسة

كم مرة حبيتي؟

----------


## totoalharbi

ولا مرة 
شو اسم حبيبك ,حبيبتك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## shams spring

*جواب:ولا اشي ما عندي   
سؤال: 
لو كان قدامك تختار واحد بس 
 صاحبك\صحبيتك او حبيبك\حبيبتك   
مين بتختار؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*  :040105 EmMO1 Prv:   :040105 EmMO1 Prv:

----------


## totoalharbi

اكيد حبيبي 
كم عمرك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عاشق الحصن

5 سنين


انت / ي

----------


## totoalharbi

20
شو اسمك؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اشي الحقيقي عبدالله الشرفا إختصار عبدوش دي جي 

بالمنتدى تحية عسكريه 

شو إسمك إنتي ؟

----------


## هلا

[align=center]هلا
شو خطر بالك قبل شوي ؟[/align]

----------


## totoalharbi

اني بعطي وردة لشخص كتيررر عزيز علي 
شو عملك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## الورده الجوريه

*انا بدرس في الجامعه حاسوب سنه تالته

شو بتتمني؟؟*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

أنا بتمنى أنو البرامج يلي استلمتها تكون ناجحه ومفيد كمهندس صوت بجو سات 

شو أكثر إشي بخليك عصبي ؟

----------


## totoalharbi

اني ضلني بستنا حدا(الانتضار)
شو اكتر شي بتحب تعملو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

شغلي بالتلفزيون أكيد بعدين سماع الاغاني وتصميم فيديو الها 

شو أسمك الحقيقي بدون إحراج  أكيد ؟

----------


## totoalharbi

لا لااحراج ولا شي تاليا 
انو مدينة ساكن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

عمان العاصمة 

با جامعه بتدرسي ؟

----------


## totoalharbi

البلقاء 
مين كان افضل مدرس الك زمان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

زمان أيام المدرسة كان مدرسة الاجتماعيات ايام الصف الاول فريال اسمها 


بتابعي محطة جو سات ؟

----------


## totoalharbi

اه بس مو كتير 
لياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا بتسال؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

هيك عندي برنامج على الساعة 6 تابعيه انا مهندس صوت تابعيه 

كم عمرك انتي ؟

----------


## totoalharbi

اكيد رح تابعوا 
عمري 20 
وين اكتر شي بتستمتع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بالشغل وعالنت هون بالمنتدى 

وين أكثر إشي بتحبي تروحي ؟

----------


## totoalharbi

ادام البحر وع الملاهي 
وانت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ديالا

ع العقبة 
شو نوع السيارة المفضلة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Ola Al-otoum

[align=center]بوغاتي

شو علمتك الحياة[/align]

----------


## حسان القضاة

القلم صديقك الذي يبقى معك مادمت تهتم به ،، وهو أداتك التي تعكس شخصك على مرآة الورق ،، إنها هبة الله لبعض من الناس يحملوه سلاحا ومنارا ،، يترجم بؤس قلوبهم وجراحاتهم الى قناديل تضئ دروب السعادة للآخرين .

نفس السؤال

----------


## totoalharbi

احذر من صديقك مرة ومن عدوك الف مرة 
نقس السواااااااااال؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

علمتني الحياة ... ان نعيش الحياة بتفاؤل وابتسامه وحب ... الخ 

كيف بتحب تعيش يومك ومع مين  ..؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

معه

مين الي اثر بحياتك حاليا؟؟

----------


## totoalharbi

منتدى حصن الاردن
كم ساعة تمشي باليوم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## مادلين

3ساعات

شو امنيتك؟؟؟

----------


## إن الله يراك

انه ربنا يسعد الي ببالي

وانت؟

----------


## مادلين

> انه ربنا يسعد الي ببالي
> 
> وانت؟



انتي ليش ما تضيفي سؤال ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------

